# [SOLVED] tuxonice-sources and version bump

## mathusael

There is no activity since july this year for the tuxonice-sources within the official repo. Bugzilla does provide a couple of updates but nothing "official".

I'm relying on the tuxonice-sources for my mobile, is tuxonice-sources now outdated and replaced by something within the "normal" gentoo-sources kernel (have they merged or something)? If this is the case and I've missed the announcement, I would gladly accept a pointer to it.Last edited by mathusael on Fri Jan 23, 2009 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## albright

if tuxonice is dead, what is the best option of

hibernation in modern kernels?

----------

## ziggysquatch

grrrrr, I was just gonna switch to that for my laptop.  I better wait and see what's going on.  Hopefully someone has some info on this.

----------

## szczerb

Hibernation works just fine even with a vanilla kernel. Tuxonice just gives you a nice splash UI when hibernating. With vanilla (or anything else without TOI) you just see a VT with a blinking cursor during hibernation and some text during wake up.

I use it quite frequently (althoguh recently (in the past week or so) I started using STR instead - it's faster, you just shut your laptop and put in the bag/backpak, then just open it and it's up within 2-3 seconds) and it works fine.

----------

## Paczesiowa

tuxonice isn't dead. there are no 2.6.27 ebuilds in tree because they need current patches from tuxonice which are considered a bit unstable, but next week 3.0_rc8 is supposed to come out so it should change.

----------

## szczerb

I just can't wait for a 2.6.28 tuxonice-sources ;] Right now I'm using vanilla rc8 and it's great but I'd like to go back (w/o downgrading) to gentoo-sources with tuxonice which tuxonice-sources actually is ;]

----------

## dmpogo

Well, tuxonice is an easy patch, and patches up to 2.6.27 kernels are avaialble from tuxonice site

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> patches up to 2.6.27 kernels are avaialble from tuxonice site

 

where, pray tell? I only see:

 *Quote:*   

> 3.0-rc7a
> 
>   2.6.26
> 
>   tuxonice-3.0-rc7a-for-2.6.26.patch.bz2

 

at http://www.tuxonice.net/downloads/

----------

## dmpogo

 *albright wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   patches up to 2.6.27 kernels are avaialble from tuxonice site 
> 
> where, pray tell? I only see:
> 
>  *Quote:*   3.0-rc7a
> ...

 

There is a somewhat obscure link burried in the latest news section, called 'all downloads'. 

It leads to

http://www.tuxonice.net/downloads/all/

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> a somewhat obscure link 

 

thanks! That works fine. Too bad I can't find a working

undervolting patch (for speedstep-centrino) yet.

----------

## Hu

Also, Nigel has git repositories on kernel.org for most recent TuxOnIce sources.  His 2.6.27 work can be found at git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/nigelc/tuxonice-2.6.27.git.  As with all git repositories, using source directly from git means you will be on the bleeding edge.  It is the fastest way to get bug fixes, but it may not be as stable as code that upstream has deemed "release quality."

----------

## mathusael

Seems that version revisions have resumed on the offical tree. A couple of new versions have been added. Thanks for all the insider that have provided some hints about what was happening.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mathusael wrote:*   

> Seems that version revisions have resumed on the offical tree. A couple of new versions have been added. Thanks for all the insider that have provided some hints about what was happening.

 

did you tried them? do they work for you?

----------

## mathusael

 *Quote:*   

> did you tried them? do they work for you?

 

Actually yes, pretty well.

I've upgraded from 2.6.25-r4 to tuxonice-sources-2.6.27-r9 without any problem at all.

As I'm quite conservative, I usually stay (except "cas de force majeur" of course), 1 kernel away from bleeding edge.

----------

